# New MM



## The Retinator (Mar 21, 2017)

Last night, I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason, and it was one of the most moving experiences of my life.  The amount of dedication and preparation on display by the brethren was a wonder to behold.  Both powerful and entertaining.  I look forward to participating in the work and to my continued journey in Masonry with the assistance of my brethren.

Sent from my SM-G935P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 21, 2017)

Congrats! I remember thinking it was so humbling when I realized 20 or so fellows took several hours out of their time to do this me.


----------



## Keith C (Mar 21, 2017)

Congratulations Brother.

It is humbling to consider the work that is done just for you when you go through a degree.

I can highly recommend getting involved and participating in degree work in your lodge.  It is VERY rewarding to give back by being there for new Brothers as they are Entered, Passed, and Raised.


----------



## grayflannelsuit (Mar 21, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Congratulations Brother.
> 
> It is humbling to consider the work that is done just for you when you go through a degree.
> 
> I can highly recommend getting involved and participating in degree work in your lodge.  It is VERY rewarding to give back by being there for new Brothers as they are Entered, Passed, and Raised.



I second this, and at the prompting of my WM have already started to learn the charges and working tools sections of the EA degree so I can pitch in.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 21, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 21, 2017)

grayflannelsuit said:


> I second this, and at the prompting of my WM have already started to learn the charges and working tools sections of the EA degree so I can pitch in.



Hey and congrats to you as well. I see you were recently raised as well.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 22, 2017)

Congratulations Brother.


----------



## grayflannelsuit (Mar 22, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Hey and congrats to you as well. I see you were recently raised as well.


 Thanks!


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 6, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Congrats! I remember thinking it was so humbling when I realized 20 or so fellows took several hours out of their time to do this me.


Brother, you're about to be humbled even more. It takes roughly 32 men to do a MM degree.

NJ Mason here so bear with me.

16 Officers when all seats are occupied. One is non-essential so say 15 if you wish.
12 C
3 R
1 SFM (If not an officer doing the part)


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 6, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> Brother, you're about to be humbled even more. It takes roughly 32 men to do a MM degree.
> 
> NJ Mason here so bear with me.
> 
> ...


16 officers?  
I only see 12 C at festivals, that I can think of, such as Portneuf.  Usually just three. 
As an aside, I've seen three do the Preston Webb ritual, and Emulation doesn't perform the Hiramic drama.


----------



## Keith C (Apr 6, 2017)

We only HAVE 12 officers: WM, SW, JW, SD., JD, Treas., Sec., Chap., Tyler, Pursuivent, SMC, JMC. + 1 Guide, The 3 Rs are the JW, SW, & WM.  However many other brothers are present in the Lodge plus the officers other than the WM, SW, & JW are the "12"C.  I am at a loss for what you mean by SFM, but hey, in PA we do everything different and often have different names for things.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 6, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> 16 officers?
> I only see 12 C at festivals, that I can think of, such as Portneuf.  Usually just three.
> As an aside, I've seen three do the Preston Webb ritual, and Emulation doesn't perform the Hiramic drama.



WM, SW, JW, Treasurer, Secretary, Chaplain, SD, JD, SMC, JMC, SS, JS, Marshal, Tiler, Organist and Historian. All are "installed" positions in my jurisdiction. The only one who does not have a part in any portion of the degree(s) is the Historian. Our organist, while not necessary, is present at every meeting barring health issues and makes the degrees that much more solemn.

I guess the Tiler is more of a ceremonial part of the degree as he stands guard more than partaking in a part of the floor work. I assume we work Preston-Webb but we have all 12C + 3 R at our MM degrees. If you were working with a skeleton crew or the ritual only required those who speak, I can see only three C being necessary.

We form double files and circumambulate with those 12C plus line officers with Wisdom bringing up the rear. You know the rest.



Keith C said:


> We only HAVE 12 officers: WM, SW, JW, SD., JD, Treas., Sec., Chap., Tyler, Pursuivent, SMC, JMC. + 1 Guide, The 3 Rs are the JW, SW, & WM.  However many other brothers are present in the Lodge plus the officers other than the WM, SW, & JW are the "12"C.  I am at a loss for what you mean by SFM, but hey, in PA we do everything different and often have different names for things.


SFM is someone I always pictured as Popeye when we discuss who is doing the part. I guess a better acronym is CFM to emulate the needed sound of the first letter.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 6, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> WM, SW, JW, Treasurer, Secretary, Chaplain, SD, JD, SMC, JMC, SS, JS, Marshal, Tiler, Organist and Historian. All are "installed" positions in my jurisdiction. The only one who does not have a part in any portion of the degree(s) is the Historian. Our organist, while not necessary, is present at every meeting barring health issues and makes the degrees that much more solemn.
> 
> I guess the Tiler is more of a ceremonial part of the degree as he stands guard more than partaking in a part of the floor work. I assume we work Preston-Webb but we have all 12C + 3 R at our MM degrees. If you were working with a skeleton crew or the ritual only required those who speak, I can see only three C being necessary.
> 
> ...


Still nomclue

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 6, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Still nomclue
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Hint: Edit: PMing instead.


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 7, 2017)

I got it. I've seen a sideliner step up and fill that role when we were short a bit.


----------



## Derek Harvey (Apr 7, 2017)

Congratulations brother.

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------

